# Is WiFi Worth Your Health?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This should worry you if you are a fertile female or have children.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Both Jon Rappoport and Catherine J Frompovich have written on this.
Not just wi-fi, but especially the newer 5G.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have my router on a remote control off switch. It's off when not in use. Not because I was afraid of the radiation, but just to reduce power use. 

If this guy is right, what are cell phones held close to our brains doing to us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still have a lump in my right palm from exposure to MWRF.

I put my hand on an open wave guide of a Hughs aircraft weather radar.

The tech was setting up the unit and there was no flag on the guide, guide was about 1"x 2" rectangle.

I had it there for about 5 seconds when it started heating up, ran like hell to the sink and cooled it off.

Surgically removed a bunch of the tissue, today, 45 years later it still aches everyday, sometimes worse than others.

I imagine I have been well radiated over the years with the HF spectrum emissions.

Such as from beam power tetrodes in the two KW range and from a few 4CX750 Eimac's.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this mean I shouldn't keep my WiFi on my lap?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The radiation we get from wifi exposure pales in comparison to the radiation we get everyday from the sun and cosmic rays. Take a flight in a plane, you just exposed yourself to a month of radiation on the ground. Did you see a lightning strike out your window? ZAP! More high radiation.
I guess we'll see in a generation or two, but if you think switching of your home router is enough, you're having a laugh.
Walk outside with your cell phone, and just wander down the block looking at all the routers currently active in your area.
While you're on that walk, if the sun's out, sorry... you just got another huge dose of radiation, by comparison.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't keep my WiFi on my lap?


A couple-three decades ago, Alabama State Troopers were experiencing a high rate of prostate cancer. Turned out they were resting the radar in their laps in between cars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I have my router on a remote control off switch. It's off when not in use. Not because I was afraid of the radiation, but just to reduce power use.
> 
> If this guy is right, what are cell phones held close to our brains doing to us.


They've already established that. They are not good for the brain. As a matter of fact, they should be kept an inch or two from any part of your body when carrying them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Microwave RF is next to X-ray tubes for dangerous emissions, look at the precautions they go through to protect the hospital workers.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Let's not get all bent out of shape here. There are basically two types of electromagnetic radiation: ionizing and non-ionizing. Ionizing radiation will cause cell and DNA damage, that's ultraviolet, x-ray, gamma radiation and the like. Microwave radiation is non-ionizing, next to FM radio on the spectrum, and is 8-10 orders of magnitude less energetic than x-ray (a microwave photon carries .0001 electron volts, while x-ray carries 10,000 electron volts).


----------

